
Explaining PCIe Slots (2018) [video] - kburman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4mUMZ5SPFE
======
brudgers
The linked video is _The Evolution Of Capturing Sound Part 2: Digital Audio
and Audio Data Compression_.

